# مطلوب شريك ممول لعمل جل لمكافحه الحشرات



## bakri111 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

مطلوب شريك ممول لعمل جل لمكافحه الحشرات
لدي تركيبة اثبتت فعاليتها في هذا المجال لذالك قررت اصنعها على نطاق تجاري ويفضل المشروع يكون في الخليج ثم في مصر حيث انها لها استخدام قوي في الأماكن الرطبة والحارة انا من سوريا صيدلاني للجادين مراسلتي على [email protected]
00963994000303


----------

